
Writing with the Machine (2016) - dhotson
https://www.robinsloan.com/notes/writing-with-the-machine/
======
omarhaneef
Very nice.

It would be awesome if someone had a bunch of corpii available and you could
select which ones you want to use from a drop down.

Shakespeare autocomplete, pulp sci fi autocomplete, Ursula le Guinn
autocomplete etc.

I assume you might mix and match as well but for that you might have to train
it up yourself on the corpus.

------
trenchgun
Damn 2016 feels like an eternity ago.

